# Hay Flies?



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had a real problem with little gnats in my kitchen since last week. I assumed they were on my house plants at first and thought little of it. Then I thought they were drain flies as there were so many and I spent loads on clearing all the drains.

However they wernt they were in this lovely bale of hay I brought recently that was bagged up under the kitchen work top  (I put a loop of gaffertap in the top of each bag to see if they were in there) The hay isnt at all damp but I can only imagine there are tiny larvae/maggots in it  the rabbits love this hay. has anyone else ever had this? 1 of the bags appears fine, but I'm gonna leave it a while


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv not heard of flies living in hay, indian moths yes sometimes, they are pains in the backside.

if you can shove the bales in the freezer for a few hours that will kill anything thats living in them


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks! thats a great idea, it really is lovely hay smells beautiful, super coarse and results in massive marbles. 

Little buggers have had me going mad checking the extractor fan over and taping it up, taping up the sink overflows all sorts, they deserve a good freeze


----------

